# Euro Enginuity, not recommended at all!



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Just want to let people know that i cant get them to send me or even inform me of my order! 

No tracking, no info, no nothing!


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

wait what exactly happened?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumbdown: **** luck man. Hope everything works out


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Sucks dude. EE seem like a bunch of hacks out to make a quick buck. Hopefully you get your money back :beer::beer:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

So how much did they charge you for the kit and what exactly did you get


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

BBSWagen said:


> Got nothing for too much!


 Come on spill the beans.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

hope things work out for you man. AJ treated me well when I ordered the rears through him. sucks to see this happen, i almost ordered the new fronts from them too until i saw this :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Sometimes it pays to spend a little more and support legit people and companies :beer::beer: 

You won't find yourself purchasing your stuff from one company and looking for advice and tips from the other


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

Ya , I will stick with bagriders


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

bryangb said:


> Sometimes it pays to spend a little more and support legit people and companies :beer::beer:
> 
> You won't find yourself purchasing your stuff from one company and looking for advice and tips from the other


 this ORT or Bagriders :beer:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

I stick to the tried and true, ORT. 👍


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

Well where to start? First no one stole any ones money. Orders were not processed and or ordered for many reasons and that is the only fact that matters here. No ones personal business needs to be thrown out in the open forums nor shall they be slandered in such a childish act of defamation. 

It has taken a lot of time to figure out what was missing and what needed to go where. This has been done and everybody should be receiving their orders shortly. 

We have changed many things at the shop in the past week to prevent this from happening again. New employees have been hired to handle the sales and a new process has also been implemented in which those orders are handled. 

We greatly apologize for this hiccup and will not let it happen again. All companies have growing pains and learning curves at different points in time and this is just an example. 

We strive to give customers the best possible prices on everything we offer. We don't need to make maximum profit to be successful. Competition in business is only healthy in preventing corporate monopolization and at the end of the day being able to put quality products in consumers hands is only good for business as a whole and for all companies. 


Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and has the freedom of speech, this is America after all but professionalism between competing companies is yet another thing that doesn't need to be on the open forums. 




Feel free to contact us if anyone has any questions; 252-321-2544


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you threatening to beat me up?


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Are you threatening to beat me up?


 Lolololo what company calls someone out like that, they are making a total a** out of their selves


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Euro Enginuity said:


> Bryan,
> 
> You seem to have a lot to say about our company yet there is no record of any dealing with you. If you hold a personal vendetta for some odd reason feel free to PM me as I will be in Pennsylvania next week to visit family and wouldn't mind stopping to talk with you.


 
:facepalm:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

That's pathetic. Funny how it got edited.


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bierce IV said:


> That's pathetic. Funny how it got edited.


 Haha I know like no one saw it.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

sikknasty28 said:


> Haha I know like no one saw it.


 qouted for future reference :thumbup:


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

That quote is really the nail in the coffin. 

The owner needs to just say sorry, and start building the company's reputation through good transactions between customers.

If not, the company will surely fail.

:wave:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

I just want the situation to resume!

I want my stuff or my money back, 

I ordered dec. 26th 2012 so once the front airlift strut came available i should have had my order sent to me!


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Still no news from them!

Over the weekend they said I would have tracking # monday morning!

Didnt get it!


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

*The following errors occurred with your submission*

Euro Enginuity has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.

If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove Euro Enginuity from the recipient list and send the message again.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

I have ordered a VR reinforced pan, some misc mk4 parts and my v2 management from these guys. No issues at all :thumbup:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

You have more luck than me! 

I'm out 3000$ with no news whatsoever!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

did you call that number? what happened?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Rub-ISH said:


> did you call that number? what happened?



Frank is fully aware of the situation!
It could not be any clearer!


----------



## faiqe (Apr 22, 2011)

WOAHH! It says "Former Advertiser" under their name now. Im so happy I got my stuff from them:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::

I feel bad for BBSwagen


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

BBSWagen said:


> Frank is fully aware of the situation!
> It could not be any clearer!


start a claim with pay pal or your bank.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Twilliams83 said:


> start a claim with pay pal or your bank.


I did both, but both takes times! 
I cannot buy another kit untill visa confirm he wont ship!
Or paypal take a decision in my favor!


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

Shoulda went with ORT from the beginning :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Even with all the money they stole they couldn't afford to pay their vortex advertising bill? Sheesh.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

BBSWagen said:


> I did both, but both takes times!
> I cannot buy another kit untill visa confirm he wont ship!
> Or paypal take a decision in my favor!


This is really ****ty. Hope you get your money back soon so you can move on :beer::beer:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

BBSWagen said:


> I did both, but both takes times!
> I cannot buy another kit untill visa confirm he wont ship!
> Or paypal take a decision in my favor!


sorry man. it looks like you didnt exactly save money by buying from them if you were spending $3000, depending on setup. But When you get your money back just go with bagriders or ort. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

I heard Euro Enginuity beats up their clientele now. 

:laugh:


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

.Ant said:


> I heard Euro Enginuity beats up their clientele now.
> 
> :laugh:


Too funny lol
I'm very glad someone quoted that part before the edit :thumbup::beer:

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Wow can't believe this is for real? Will VWvortex do anything about this for you? I mean, don't they vouch for the quality of vendor?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Another member that got problems with Euro Enginuity!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5946330-caution-scams-please-read&p=80572351#post80572351


As for me still no answer whatsoever, by email, PM, Facebook or phone, no answers! 

No tracking! 
No refund!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

.Ant said:


> I heard Euro Enginuity beats up their clientele now.
> 
> :laugh:


I should have taken one for the team and let him kick my ass


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> I should have taken one for the team and let him kick my ass


:laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Please, Andrew at ORT threatens to shoot me every time I see him. it's usually warranted


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> Please, Andrew at ORT threatens to shoot me every time I see him. it's usually warranted


No, I ask you if you want to go shooting. 

Besides, who wouldn't want to shoot an AR Pistol? It's badass!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> No, I ask you if you want to go shooting.
> 
> Besides, who wouldn't want to shoot an AR Pistol? It's badass!


haha. yeah, we need to go.

OP...Sucks man, I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

PM and Email them, with still no answer!


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> No, I ask you if you want to go shooting.
> 
> Besides, who wouldn't want to shoot an AR Pistol? It's badass!


I want to go shooting!! Haha


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> No, I ask you if you want to go shooting.
> 
> Besides, who wouldn't want to shoot an AR Pistol? It's badass!


I want to go shooting!! Haha


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

They are still posting on Instagram. Blow them up!


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

That didn't really seem like a threat, but I guess you'd have to know the person. Unprofessional regardless. No one likes to hear about fellow enthusiasts being ripped off, so best of luck with that one. 

So much drama in the VWv.opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

BBSWagen said:


> PM and Email them, with still no answer!


We saw this same scenario with a small time west coast air ride retailer about 12 months ago. He offered _slightly_ lower prices than the more established companies, but a few months later, he disappeared...

I hope they make this right. :thumbup:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

To resume my attempts to get a hold of him today!

Email, 
PM to him and employes on VWVortex, 
Facebook msg, 
Paypal dispute msg, 
and text/message on his personal cell phone asking to call me! 

Will, I think it's all over for hope...


One thing for sure, i'll keep this thread alive each day, so no more members of VWvortex looses their money!


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Have you tried calling?


----------



## faiqe (Apr 22, 2011)

LOL these guys F**ked me preety hard. 

I got my management and my rear bags, but called Air Lift today.

I have a MK6 Jetta S which uses 50mm front struts, they ordered me 55mm struts (guaranteeing me the kit was for my car). AIR LIFT does not make a front kit for my car.

Now im dealing with Jeff from Airlift and he is gonna try getting me MK4 fronts with MK5 mounts, lets hope it all works out...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

That's correct, you will need 50mm bodies but Mk5 top plates.

If you have any issues sorting out the issue, please feel free to contact me, I'll gladly help you out :beer:


----------



## faiqe (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks alot Andrew I am so happy I ordered my train horns and other accessories through you guys, BY FAR THE BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE EXPERIENCE AND ONLINE SHOPPING EXPERIENCE I HAVE EVER HAD.:beer::beer::beer:

OPEN ROAD TUNING FTW, I CANNOT BELIEVE I EVEN PLACED AN ORDER WITH ANYONE BESIDES YOU GUYS OR BAG RIDERS.:laugh:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn Faiqe, even if you are in the lucky ones that got your stuff , your out of luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

faiqe said:


> Thanks alot Andrew I am so happy I ordered my train horns and other accessories through you guys, BY FAR THE BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE EXPERIENCE AND ONLINE SHOPPING EXPERIENCE I HAVE EVER HAD.:beer::beer::beer:
> 
> OPEN ROAD TUNING FTW, I CANNOT BELIEVE I EVEN PLACED AN ORDER WITH ANYONE BESIDES YOU GUYS OR BAG RIDERS.:laugh:


thanks man, appreciate the good words!


----------



## faiqe (Apr 22, 2011)

Shout out to Jeff at Airlift as well! He sorted everything out for me and I should be bagged by next week.


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Not air suspension related but...

I have a full milltek exhaust installed on my R32 including headers, etc. A local r32 owner eventually was convinced to get milltek goodies of his own after hearing mine and riding in my car.

I purchased my merchandise through Wolfcars Motorsports (local performance shop) who ordered the milltek stuff through Griffin Motorwerke, the United States distributor for Milltek Sport products.

He was obviously trying to save as much money as possible so opted to purchase through these guys. 

I hope he isn't one of these guys getting ****ed in the process.

:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

I would be curious to see if Euro E ordered my parts for my MK2 TT from airlift...

Probably not even ordered them


----------



## faiqe (Apr 22, 2011)

Call Air Lift at 1 (800) 248-0892 and ask for Jeff, explain the whole situation to him. He knows Frank apparantly...


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

I had sent an inquiry about the miltek exhaust as well, I'm glad I didn't get a price back I liked!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

Guys,

I know the current situation seems brash and unfixable, but it is NOT. I promise we are working as hard as we can to get everyone who has ordered parts up to date.

We are NOT some warehouse with endless parts, and 100+ employees. We are currently trying to manage the MANY MANY mistakes that of our former employee made with only 2 people at the current time. And its not easy. I APOLOGIZE whole heartily about the current situation, but by the end of next week, EVERY back order WILL be taking care of.

Im currently home sick with the flu, and im still making an effort to try and calm the nerves of the people of VW. I WILL be back in the office tomorrow at 9am on the dot, call me, e-mail me, even show up if you have to, i promise the phone will get picked up and the e-mails will be answered, and everything will be straightened out.

We greatly appreciate your business, and we're extremely sorry about the unfortunate situations thats have unfolded, we are working as hard as we can. and we WILL make things right

Kevin.
[email protected]


----------



## mk3love (Jan 28, 2008)

Well someone should try calling this afternoon, just tried and i get an automated message saying this phone number is not established or something along those lines


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Why dont you refund me tomoroow morning at 9am on the dot? That would be great!

Surely you'll be able to sell the my kit, if it was even ordered, to somebody else!


I dont believe a single word you guys says anymore!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

BBSWagen said:


> Why dont you refund me tomoroow morning at 9am on the dot? That would be great!
> 
> Surely you'll be able to sell the my kit, if it was even ordered, to somebody else!
> 
> ...


Please e-mail me now, and I will see what i can do from home. 
[email protected]


----------



## mk3love (Jan 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Please e-mail me now, and I will see what i can do from home.
> [email protected]


why have i been calling for weeks on getting a quote, and emails and no response. I WAS willing to give you my money until now


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

mk3love said:


> why have i been calling for weeks on getting a quote, and emails and no response. I WAS willing to give you my money until now


Please E-mail me mk2love, and i will get to you today from home. if you're still interested.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Just emailed you Kevin!


----------



## faiqe (Apr 22, 2011)

This company is straight up full of bull crap and lies. Theyre all liars along with their leader, Frank. It sucks that they can do this to people; I dont know how some people even have the nerve or heart to screw over people that are PAYING, to purchase products. It truly disgusts me, EuroEnginuity? Change your EuroLyingDeucheKnowledgelessEnginuity, itll suit your whole team alot more. Thanks for getting PART of my order to me in 1 month, and screwing me over for my other half. I am just haply that Air Lift was able to sort my front strut situation out for me. Good luck getting your reputation back if any of it is left. Oh and btw tonight I will be making accounts on Mbworld and e90post to ensure that no one else is faced with this dilemma. Thanks and have a great day. Oh and if you have anything to say to me or wanna sort out the rest of my order shoot me a pm.

We ordered parts, we paid. You guys are not doing charity work.

If BBSwagen is not refunded FULL FUNDS by tommorow at 9am, I ensure you I will continue to raise hell on every single European car forum.

Best Regards:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

faiqe said:


> This company is straight up full of bull crap and lies. Theyre all liars along with their leader, Frank. It sucks that they can do this to people; I dont know how some people even have the nerve or heart to screw over people that are PAYING, to purchase products. It truly disgusts me, EuroEnginuity? Change your EuroLyingDeucheKnowledgelessEnginuity, itll suit your whole team alot more. Thanks for getting PART of my order to me in 1 month, and screwing me over for my other half. I am just haply that Air Lift was able to sort my front strut situation out for me. Good luck getting your reputation back if any of it is left. Oh and btw tonight I will be making accounts on Mbworld and e90post to ensure that no one else is faced with this dilemma. Thanks and have a great day. Oh and if you have anything to say to me or wanna sort out the rest of my order shoot me a pm.
> 
> We ordered parts, we paid. You guys are not doing charity work.
> 
> ...


Firstly: Why are you even here? to make a fool of yourself? stop that.

Secondly: me and BBSWagen Just sorted everything out, in less then 5 minutes. so before you start sticking your nose into things you know nothing about, maybe you should get your information correct.

Thirdly: our FORMER as i said in the last post, and i will say it again. Our FORMER employee who used to take our orders screwed a lot of things up for us, and I am now in charge of taking the orders. IF YOU ASK any of these nice people who have dealt with myself (Kevin) they will tell you that they are being taking care of just great. So i am sorry you have had problems with us in the past. Those problems are now GONE, and that is my word. IF you have any questions about anything I can help with you with, please e-mail me, and i will get to you as fast as i can. [email protected]


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Firstly: Why are you even here? to make a fool of yourself? stop that.


you guys have done quite enough of that


----------



## faiqe (Apr 22, 2011)

Are you kidding me buddy? 

BBSwagen messaged me directly stating his concern. Are you jokin me? First of all your Deuche boss threatens to literally beat someone up, and then you have the guts to call me a fool? You guys are literally garbage to me right now and garbage to everyone that's on this thread so instead of trying to save your reputation why don't you appropriately apologize not call me a fool because I just spent $2300 with your garbage company. I am still waiting on a personal message from you because I haven't received certain parts of my order so before I start a PayPal claim why don't you message me and we can perhaps sort this out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

faiqe said:


> Are you kidding me buddy?
> 
> BBSwagen messaged me directly stating his concern. Are you jokin me? First of all your Deuche boss threatens to literally beat someone up, and then you have the guts to call me a fool? You guys are literally garbage to me right now and garbage to everyone that's on this thread so instead of trying to save your reputation why don't you appropriately apologize not call me a fool because I just spent $2300 with your garbage company. I am still waiting on a personal message from you because I haven't received certain parts of my order so before I start a PayPal claim why don't you message me and we can perhaps sort this out.


faiqe as I said. PLEASE E-MAIL ME with any questions [email protected] and i will get it sorted out, just like i got your buddy BBSWagens order sorted out in just a few minutes. If you want to openly bash me on this thread while im trying to HELP you, then go ahead. Ive made 4 or 5 posts here and they all have been to help everyone here. Im sorry for the poor quality this company has shown SOME of you in the last few months... BUT that is all changing because of ME. *I am here to HELP. * And i will restore your faith in this company if you give me a chance. I don't have your contact information since i am at home right now sick with the flu. even home sick i am trying to help you guys. so... that should at least attest to that amount of work i am willing to put in, and the dedication i show. I will PM you, but it is a lot easier if you coud e-mail me.

Thanks you 
[email protected]


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

faiqe and the others with order problems give Kevin a try! 

He seems legit!

We explained over emails, 

It shall be OVER for ME.

VISA refunded me, after a fraud claim.
And he confirmed he would not ship the order, 
So i can now go on with buying from another compagny!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2013)

BBSWagen said:


> faiqe and the others with order problems give Kevin a try!
> 
> He seems legit!
> 
> ...



Glad we could work everything out man! Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

If you guys are having issues with them, pick up the phone and call and get it straightened out.


----------

